# Workzone / Aldi 2.2kw Pressure washer - Connector style?



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi guys,

My trusty old K2 finally died whilst i was cleaning the my mothers Corsa (on mothers day of all days)

I wasn't overly fussed about getting another Karcher and had looked at a Nilfisk C120 but then I noticed that next week Aldi will have their own "workzone" pressure washer on sale again for a good price considering the spec - 150 bar max, 450LPH, a 10m hose on a reel and a 3 year warranty for £79.

My question is regarding the connector, on one of the images the connector looks similar to the Karcher K Series but on another showing the brush attachment it looks like a Lavor fitting, does anyone know which one it may be? I'd like to order the correct adaptor from Imran ahead of time if possible.

(Karcher style?)









(Lavor style?)









Thanks folks


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Note that whilst its rated at 150bar maximum, the working pressure is 110Bar - still not too bad a machine for the money

Nilfisk C110 with all the gubbins is on daily offer at Amazon today for £58.99 delivered

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Nilfisk-Pr...s&ie=UTF8&qid=1522051894&sr=1-1&keywords=c110


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

I had looked at the 110 but I do like that the Aldi one has a longer hose and an extra year on warranty. From what i've read most people reccomend changing the hose on the 110 for a longer one so theres an added cost, and I won't use the patio cleaner or other bits really as I'm in an apartment block and the outside is not ours to maintain.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

I've no complaints on any of the Aldi items I've bought, never had to take anything back but the extra warranty is always peace of mind.


----------



## ELLpolo (Oct 8, 2011)

I have a park side version which is much the same as work zone and that is Lavar. Looking at that attachment, you’ll need to go lavar. It’s 2 plastic slots that twist fit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ti Rich (Jan 28, 2011)

Quite sure it's the new type lavor. Just got one yesterday and it's great. My old Aldi one is still working but lost a bit of pressure after 5 years - can't complain at all!


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

Mine arrived and it is indeed the Lavor type, I've ordered a new snow foam lance and it should be with me shortly.

Having used it last weekend i can say it is miles better than my K2 and I do love how little hassle it is to pull out and pack away with the hose reel and lance storage slots.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

virgiltracey said:


> Mine arrived and it is indeed the Lavor type, I've ordered a new snow foam lance and it should be with me shortly.
> 
> Having used it last weekend i can say it is miles better than my K2 and I do love how little hassle it is to pull out and pack away with the hose reel and lance storage slots.


Thats good to hear - I saw them in my local store, they looked very good for the price in fairness. I was severely tempted to save pennies and buy one (to replace my K2) but having avoided buying a Kranzle for many years I decided it was time I invested in one. Not comparable pricing of course, but the machines are probably not far apart in actual use :thumb:


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Seem Pretty good for the price. I presume like most others they will be plastic internals and not serviceable.


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

Another little update (for reference more than anything really)

The snowfoam lance I bought was from "pressurewasherpartsuk" on ebay and it came with an additional angled lance for £29.99.

It's advertised as Lavor fitting and both the bottle and the angle lance transform this plucky little Aldi washer into a great detailing machine.

The snow lance produced the thickest foam I've ever had on the car and the angled lance gives a more consistent pressure and spray pattern than the stock lance on the machine. All in a great upgrade for anyone with a Workzone or Parkside (Aldi or Lidl) machine.


----------

